# Stunted babies?



## Buggy (Jan 27, 2011)

My babies are about 10 day old.One is bigger than the other(31 g.) and the small one (21 g.).I saw Sussane website and baby 9 days old has opened eyes and weight 56 g. Lol! What should i do? I bought eggs and will boiled them.I give them bread seed mix and carrots.Both babies are well fed.I can see the seeds in the crop. What is the reason?Food?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

You may need to do a few supplement feeds a day, it could be dehydration...pictures would help!


----------



## Buggy (Jan 27, 2011)

I made fotos i will post them after 20 min.The crops are full of seed and they poo hole seed????I think the seed make the problem.


----------



## Buggy (Jan 27, 2011)

Can i give the parents biscuit with yougurt?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

The seed is not the problem. What may be the problem is the babies may not be getting enough fluids in the crop...and if so hinders digestion and nutrient absorption. Sometimes supplement feeding them a diluted formula to add fluids and nutrients to the crop while they are in the nest helps.

Good clear pix's front and side veiw will help.


----------



## Buggy (Jan 27, 2011)

I will post the pictures after 10 min.What can cause this lack of fluids?Can morе soft food helps?And if so,what food?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

The parents are not giving enough water/fluids. This usually happens to the youngest chick in the clutch because it is fed a more denser food, which is fed to the older babies. Younger babies need a higher ratio of fluids to foods. But when there are older (first ones to hatch) babies in the nest everyone gets fed the same thing.

No soft foods are not going to make a difference. I tend to avoid soft foods when they are little in the nest because in the past they have been sources for sour crop in the nest.


----------



## Buggy (Jan 27, 2011)

Here are the pics.This is the bigger baby(31 g.)


----------



## Buggy (Jan 27, 2011)

And the small one (21 g.) You can see the poo(hole seeds)


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

OK...what you can do is mix up a watery formula. *Mix in: *a tiny bit (1/4 tsp) of plain yogurt, and just a pinch of garlic powder. The little one needs more hydration (from the formula) in the crop. And the yogurt and garlic powder will help the intestinal flora and digestion. This may also help for better poops with no seed.

Watch for when the crop is not as full and handfeed some of this mixture so that when you massage the crop it feels softer. try to do this a couple times a day.


----------



## Buggy (Jan 27, 2011)

Ohh i dont know want to do.I am scared to make this mix.What if i make a mistake?Are there any other options like some food for the parents or vitamins in the water.Are both babies looking stunted or just the small one?Is it deadly?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Not really...you'll have to assist feed if you want them to survive. Its not what you're feeding the parents that's causing the problem its what the parents are giving the babies and you have no control over that. They will let the food sit in their crops for as a long as they feel necessary. There's nothing you can do to change that except to help the babies out.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Have you ever handfed babies before? if so, then all you are going to do is leave the babies with the parents watch the crops and when they look either a little emptier or hard-packed mix up some formula with the yogurt and garlic powder and handfeed a little to make the contents in the crop feel softer.

here is an article on assist feeding: http://justcockatiels.weebly.com/assist-feeding-chicks-in-the-nest.html

If you do not know how to handfeed you might want to have an experienced breeder show you how.


----------



## Buggy (Jan 27, 2011)

Just baby pigeon,but cockatiel is not the same. I will watch them this days and weight them and if there is no change i will try to feed them yogurt and garlic powder.Here in Bulgaria there are no breeders,there is nobody to show me how to hand feed.From what you see on the fotos i post ,what do you think of the condition of the babies?This is my first time breeding,one of my babies die 3 days ago,cuz the parents were left without water.(the weather was hot and i wasnt home).Because i dont know english very well what is the meaning of "plain" yogurt.The bigger baby look fine to me.What do you think?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Plain yogurt means it doesn't have any of the added fruit or flavors to it.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Both babies would benefit from assist feeding. What happens is the crop will absorb thru the skin what little fluids there are in the foods if the parents are not feeding them a good regurgitated mix that has fluids. The absorbed fluids are aborbed thru the tiny veins you see in the crop and help maintain hydration. if the babies start to get dehydrated looking (reddened wrinkled skin on the backs and upper legs) then they can not digest food effeciently.


----------



## Buggy (Jan 27, 2011)

The bigger one has opened one eye buy yhe smaller baby is still the same.The big one was fllaping wings and hissing at me.I think he is well.


----------



## Buggy (Jan 27, 2011)

So now both babies have 1 eye opene.Thats a good sign i guess. I weight them the big one is 36 g from 31 g and the small one just 1,2 grams 22 g.I bought special soft food for breeding birds(egg,honey and apple)


----------

